# Creep feeder plans.........



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Anybody out there have a good creep feed set up for goats? I'm trying to build something but just don't really have a plan. Thanks all!!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I want em too! Bring em on!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Creep feeders dont have to be complicated. A lot of the design will depend on how many kids you need to feed, but all it is is an enclosed area with openings just large enough to allow them in without allowing the adults in. For my lambs I used hog panels (4 X 4) to enclose an area around the feed troughs. On one side I made a "ladder" type arangement with 2 horizontal 2 X 4's, and several vertical 2 x 2's attached with 3" screws. I started out with them spaced about 5-6 inches apart, and as the lambs grew I just unscrewed them and move them over a little to make the openings bigger. The feeders I used held both grain and hay and I kept them filled at all times. Make sure youre enclosure gives enough room for all the kids at one time without being too crowded, and bed it with straw so they can hang out there if they feel a need to "get away from it all" LOL. Also keep in mind the adult goats will try hard to get in so make it strong too!


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Bearfootfarm, thank you .. I could never find the proper spacing! I want to build a couple of these for my lambs, on skids that can be moved from paddock to paddock. I have good pastures, but want to supplement the growing lambs with a little grain, hay and minerals. I believe its easier on the ewes, good for the lambs and makes the transition at weaning time better for everybody. Thanks again


----------

